# MTB: 11/25/2011 Friday morning at Case MT



## MR. evil (Nov 23, 2011)

Session ride from Line Street, 9:00am start. Very little pedaling; lots rolling down and jumping off big rocks and log rides with the trials guys.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2011)

How was it??


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 5, 2011)

It was a fun day
Here is a little vid we took. Did have that much footage so the first half is from Lynn Woods with Austin last month and the 2nd half is from Case.

http://vimeo.com/m/32868812


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks for sharing.



You should have been there.....but you had the sniffles :-(


----------



## awf170 (Dec 6, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> It was a fun day
> Here is a little vid we took. Did have that much footage so the first half is from Lynn Woods with Austin last month and the 2nd half is from Case.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/32868812



Nice...

Def want to take a weekend trip down to CT sometime this spring.  Case trials stuff looks like a good time, and I really want to get back to Miller's Pond.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice vid and riding!!!  Love those rollers up at Lynn...Gonna have to get up there next year!

Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 6, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Nice vid and riding!!!  Love those rollers up at Lynn...Gonna have to get up there next year!
> 
> Steveo



The video doesn't do the rollers at Lynn any justice. They are much steeper and taller than the vid would have you belive. For instance there is a steep roller Austin rode in the vid that when you see it in person is just insane. Its so steep that the upper rocks of the man made tranny had to be set in expoxy to stay in place. But the way it looks in the vid I would think to myself, ya I would ride it no problem. My buddy Eric (crazy trails guy) stared down that roller for a good 10 minutes and he even wouldn't do it.

I want to get atleast one more play type ride in at either Case or Millers this year. You will have to join us Steve-o.


----------



## nlmasopust (Dec 15, 2011)

When I rode at Case with Austin he complained that it was boring because there was not enough technical stuff....  Grayville was a little better for him, though.  It's a darned shame that I live in CT and still haven't made it to Miller's Pond...  that will have to be remedied soon.

Austin, you should hit up Nathan Hale with us if you do come riding in CT this spring.  Heck, you could even come when I get back home in a week, not like there's any snow and frozen ground makes for FAST singletrack.


----------

